# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Missing attachments

## lostatsea

In this months challenge entry (NOCTURNUM) I have three broken attachments. The error wording is "Invalid attachment" !

----------


## Azélor

You might have been disconnected while writing the message? This happens a lot if it takes too long.

----------

